# Frage: Wie erstelle ich eine gute signatur



## Johannes93 (29. November 2007)

Wie erstelle ich so einen avatar, bzw wo?

Bsp: Die Bilder in den Signaturen mit Name und hintergrundbild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. November 2007)

closed!!!!!
BITTE
@TE:nicht nur die erste seite lesen im forum,SuFu weisste was das ist?


----------



## Isegrim (29. November 2007)

Johannes93, bitte lies den Sticky Wie erstelle ich Visitenkarten?.

/ins Unterforum buffed.de / BLASC Support verschoben


----------

